# Urine Drug Screening - CPT 80305 & 80306



## rbhosale (Mar 6, 2019)

Hello All,

I have an issue on billing the UDS code (80305 or 80306) to Florida Blue. I have been advised that these 2 codes cannot be billed to Florida Blue. We are performing Urine Drug Screens (Point of Service) so we peel the cup and we gather the results. Please let me what is the appropriate code to be used for this.


----------



## theresa.mandl@msn.com (Mar 13, 2019)

*rbhosale Urine Drug Screening-CPT code 80305 and 80306*

Hello- here is how you find the answer to your question in regards to Florida Blue. I could provide you with the answer but I believe this will be more beneficial to you in the long run. Look up  "what is Florida Blue guidelines for 80305". This will provide you with your answer and the avenue in which to look up almost anything that you need to know in regards specific policies when having to write appeals. Sometimes a claims states paid, when you receive a zero payment. This can explain the "why". If you still need assistance, please let me know.
Theresa Mandl CPC, COC
Louisville, KY
tmandl@apluscoding.com


----------



## Cavalier40 (Mar 14, 2019)

You were advised incorrectly. Florida blue will pay for UDS, but they will not pay for more than 15 presumptive screens in one year. If you are billing on a UB04, they might not accept the 0300 revenue code based on provider taxonomy.


----------

